# help please, husband doesn't want me to work



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

well it's kinda confusing to me because i know my husband is gonna be ok with me not working at all because he said so , but i'm finding it very hard to be a housewife, i mean i enjoy doing wifely things around the house, but staying home for an entire day makes me feel like im going crazy, maybe when i'm pregnant and have my child i might enjoy staying home, being a housewife and a stay at home mom because i would have alot more to do, but it's a bit confusing also because i know i want to stay home but it's like i cant just shut up, sit back, relax and stay home, im always back and forth thinking about getting a new job or thinking about who i can go and help out during the week just not to be home for an entire day, and the next thing is that i'm gonna open a home business but that will not open until next year hopefully the early part.
I hope u guys understand what im saying because i just cant make up my mind and settle with it, especially after my mom is always calling me and frustrating me about getting a job and im not suppose to be home and more annoying things like that, please give me advice on maybe y i feel this way and should i relax and be a housewife or do like most women now get a job while my business isn't here yet ?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

There is also volunteering.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you need to quit worrying about what everyone else wants you to do and search inside yourself for what you want to do. What will make you happy?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Candice's advice is a good deal better than mine!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Just think about all the organizations around your town that are just dying for some people to volunteer. Find a passion, and look for an opportunity to help in that arena - you'll be helping other people (or animals, or the environment), you'll feel good about yourself, you'll get out and socialize, and it'll look great on your resume if you ever go back to work.


----------

